# Our kids will suffer



## Bob2010 (Jan 13, 2015)

Sad times In the Atl! Christian parents don't see a priority of going to church.  They skip for organized sports or other reasons.  They depend on a Sunday school teacher to teach their kids the gospel in 40 minutes a week. If they catch the service online that is good enough. Our world is so much worse today than it was when I was a kid. It was worse when I was a kid than it was when my parents grew up. Schools cut out God. Persecution is on the rise. Riots and chaos everywhere.  Liberals, media, racism,  sexual immorality are running rampant. Our kids have such a rough road in front of them. Morals and decent living will not be what they are exposed too and taught by a majority of the people they come in contact with. Yet even many Christian parents won't prepare their kids for what they will deal with in this life. How many reading this thread think their own kids will be able to stand in their faith like this man has? I hope mine will. I think most won't. Because this man was raised in a different time. This happened right here in Atlanta.  I never heard anything about it from the media. If a cop killed a criminal the whole world would know. Someone punished for their faith means nothing to our society. 

http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2015/01/07/atlanta-fire-chief-was-fired-because-my-christian-faith/


----------



## centerpin fan (Jan 13, 2015)

Bob2010 said:


> If they catch the service online that is good enough.



Good grief.


----------



## ryanh487 (Jan 13, 2015)

Church is not a source of salvation.  Church is a social function that serves 3 purposes:

1) corporate worship 
2) networking, so that the different parts of the body can come together as one to best serve the kingdom
3) socialization with like-minded Christians

Salvation and knowledge of Christ should come from personal study time and be fostered in the home.  The desire to go to church should come from the relationship with have with our Creator, not the other way around.


----------



## hobbs27 (Jan 13, 2015)

ryanh487 said:


> Church is not a source of salvation.  Church is a social function that serves 3 purposes:
> 
> 1) corporate worship
> 2) networking, so that the different parts of the body can come together as one to best serve the kingdom
> ...



I agree, but see more than three purposes as I'm sure you do also. The church is the bride of Christ. We are the children.


----------



## Bob2010 (Jan 13, 2015)

Never said church equals salvation.  It does however keep Sunday for worship and unite Christians in the face of persecution.  Our kids will deal with persecution more than we ever did.


----------



## formula1 (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re:*

Well, as a 3 time parent, we set the example of Christ and the importance of His church along with the importance of salvation, prayer, fellowship with like-minded believers and families, and a relationship with the one true God through Christ the Lord.  As imperfect as we are I am confident we did our best and as for my youngest, we are still doing our best!

But I know from experience the old saying, 'You can lead a horse to water but you cannot make him drink!'  Oh how I wish we could! But there are too many minefields in the path taking away from the wonderful living water of our God! Pray for revival in our children!  Here's a scripture I just memorized!  God Bless!

Psalm 85
6 Will You not revive us again, that Your people may rejoice in You?
7 Show us Your steadfast love, O Lord, and grant us Your salvation.


----------



## hobbs27 (Jan 13, 2015)

Bob2010 said:


> Never said church equals salvation.  It does however keep Sunday for worship and unite Christians in the face of persecution.  Our kids will deal with persecution more than we ever did.



Why do you think things are getting worse? Have you really considered all history?


----------



## Bob2010 (Jan 13, 2015)

hobbs27 said:


> Why do you think things are getting worse? Have you really considered all history?




School and church used to share the same morals and belief in God.  I started doing drugs at 13 years old. It was easy to get. My Dad never saw Street drugs until college.  Liberals , feminist, technology,  Internet have all progressed immorality way beyond what my parents grew up in. It seems the loss of biblical values as the norm into today's society will and has lead to increased prosecution of faith. Also leads to fewer people who will stand faithful in the face of persecution.


----------



## Bob2010 (Jan 13, 2015)

formula1 said:


> Well, as a 3 time parent, we set the example of Christ and the importance of His church along with the importance of salvation, prayer, fellowship with like-minded believers and families, and a relationship with the one true God through Christ the Lord.  As imperfect as we are I am confident we did our best and as for my youngest, we are still doing our best!
> 
> But I know from experience the old saying, 'You can lead a horse to water but you cannot make him drink!'  Oh how I wish we could! But there are too many minefields in the path taking away from the wonderful living water of our God! Pray for revival in our children!  Here's a scripture I just memorized!  God Bless!
> 
> ...



It sounds like you did attend church regularly with your kids. Sounds like you did pray with them daily.  It sounds like you taught them about the bible. I know that's no guarantee they will drink when led to water. But you still led them to water. Most of society doesn't place value on leading them to water anymore.


----------



## Bob2010 (Jan 13, 2015)

Anybody here read the article?  Does it spark something inside of you? Or no one cares?


----------



## formula1 (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re:*



Bob2010 said:


> Anybody here read the article?  Does it spark something inside of you? Or no one cares?



Read it yesterday!

It is a time that unfortunately is continuing more and more in this nation.  Faith is deemed opposed to diversity and opposed to tenants of our national freedom.  But it could not be further from the Truth!

'Who the Son sets free is free indeed'!  

But that is not the public perception.  We are focused on the 'now' and what makes us feel good.  Feelings deceive us.  We are often deceived into thinking that this life is all there is! But eternity is what really is!  If we were intelligent as a whole, we would choose the eternal perspective at the risk of the now! Most will not and just head on down that wide road!

Thankfully, the fire chief appears to walk on the narrow path rather that the rulers who operate from political motivations alone.  I hope we all strive for God's narrow way.  God bless!


----------



## Bob2010 (Jan 13, 2015)

formula1 said:


> Read it yesterday!
> 
> It is a time that unfortunately is continuing more and more in this nation.  Faith is deemed opposed to diversity and opposed to tenants of our national freedom.  But it could not be further from the Truth!
> 
> ...



Thank you and I really like your reply.  Is it a train we can stop? What does it mean for our kids?


----------



## formula1 (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re:*



Bob2010 said:


> Thank you and I really like your reply.  Is it a train we can stop? What does it mean for our kids?



Absolutely! One person and one kid at a time. But as the scriptures say, 'Not by might, not by power, but by my Spirit says the Lord! With God all things are possible!

I would say also that a win in the Kingdom doesn't necessarily look like a win in the world, yet it is no less a win!

God Bless!


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 14, 2015)

ryanh487 said:


> Church is not a source of salvation.  Church is a social function that serves 3 purposes:
> 
> 1) corporate worship
> 2) networking, so that the different parts of the body can come together as one to best serve the kingdom
> 3) socialization with like-minded Christians




What do you base your thoughts on the purpose of church on?  

Does the above match a Biblical perspective on the purpose of Church?


----------

